# Birmingham, AL (Barber) Race 3/22?



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Any of you riding the Ride to Live Race at Barber Motorsport Park in Birmingham this weeked?

http://www.ridetoliverace.com/

This will be my first year to do this one. . . Looks like fun.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

That would be a 'yes' for me and a few guys from my team. It looks like it should be a blast with the banked turns, closed course, and nice wide track. I'm looking forward to it, although not the 4 hour drive.

Which group you riding in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I am not looking forward to the drive either but rarely are there races closer to me than that. Should be fun racing around that track.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Just over two hours drive for me from Chattanooga. I'm riding the cat5 and 30+. The course should be fun but I wish there was a big hill somewhere.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

^They're letting cat 5's ride in the masters race?

I'll be there with some other Kenda gals.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

They have a regular cat5 and also are running a cat4/cat5 30+ race to try to get a few bikes out of the cat5 field.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

How'd everyone do? I had a good time


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Great day to be riding. A little bit cool, temp-wise, but perfect for racing.

Cat5 race - Kind of crazy with everyone in the turns, but otherwise a great race. A few riders went down on the 3rd lap (I think). I stayed near the front most of the race and attacked on the climb before the Start/Finish straight with 2 to go; got caught before making it 1/4 way down the straight though. After that I could not catch my breath to save my life. I ended up finishing 18th.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

deadlegs said:


> Great day to be riding. A little bit cool, temp-wise, but perfect for racing.
> 
> Cat5 race - Kind of crazy with everyone in the turns, but otherwise a great race. A few riders went down on the 3rd lap (I think). I stayed near the front most of the race and attacked on the climb before the Start/Finish straight with 2 to go; got caught before making it 1/4 way down the straight though. After that I could not catch my breath to save my life. I ended up finishing 18th.


What're you doing in the 5's, Mike? I raced the 4s and sucked an egg. First non-top ten finish ever for me. Just didn't mentally have the fire, though the four hour drive from Memphis may have contributed.

Fun course, though.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

lemonlime said:


> I raced the 4s and sucked an egg. First non-top ten finish ever for me. Just didn't mentally have the fire, though the four hour drive from Memphis may have contributed.
> 
> Fun course, though.


You just aren't heavy enough to get momentum going down those hills


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> You just aren't heavy enough to get momentum going down those hills


True. Maybe I should get some piercings and add some weight. :wink: Most likely I just need to grow a pair and get more aggressive.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I guess I'm just going to be stuck in cat5 until there's a race with a hill in it!!!

Wish I knew your were going to be there. . . I'd have stuck around to watch you suck an egg - being Easter and all.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

deadlegs said:


> I guess I'm just going to be stuck in cat5 until there's a race with a hill in it!!!
> 
> Wish I knew your were going to be there. . . I'd have stuck around to watch you suck an egg - being Easter and all.


Nah, you'd be competitive on the flat stuff, and KILL them on the hills. Anyone who does 3S3M under five hours must be pretty quick on the flats.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

lemonlime said:


> True. Maybe I should get some piercings and add some weight. :wink: Most likely I just need to grow a pair and get more aggressive.


Yeah- the piercings are part of the intimidation factor :thumbsup:


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> Yeah- the piercings are part of the intimidation factor :thumbsup:


Sh*t, I'm intimidated...


----------

